
Understanding How Apache Pulsar Works - matteomerli
https://jack-vanlightly.com/blog/2018/10/2/understanding-how-apache-pulsar-works
======
majidazimi
Pulsar and DistributedLog solve two serious problems of Kafka:

1\. Parallel recovery when a node fails

2\. Limited read capacity of multiple consumers reading different parts of the
log.

Log Device from Facebook also addresses these issues.

------
ldite
I found this blog post to be a higher level, and slightly clearer, overview of
Pulsar vs. Kafka:

[https://streaml.io/blog/pulsar-streaming-
queuing](https://streaml.io/blog/pulsar-streaming-queuing)

~~~
airfreak
This is analysis is for people who want to understand the internals of Apache
Pulsar, rather than a high-level overview of how to use the technology and how
it compares to Apache Kafka.

